# Bearnaise Sauce



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

A restaurant here in Cincinnati called "El Coyote Tex Mex" serves this wonderful Bearnaise sauce with steaks. It is to die for. I tried to make it tonight using two different recipes. All I got was a mess of lumpy curdled butter. I followed the recipe and can't figure out what I did wrong. After the second batch I gave up. Does anyone have a fool-proof recipe to share? Thanks in Advance


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

An add-on to Julie's excellent recipe: the way I was taught make any hollandaise sauce derivative was to cook the yolks to the "figure 8" stage. Meaning, while whisking the yolks over the water bath, stop momentarily and lift the whisk out and let it drip into the yolks in a figure 8 pattern. Early on in the cooking, the "8" will disappear before you are done making your "8". The yolks are done when the "8" stays on the surface of the yolks until you are done tracing the pattern. Sorry if this is difficult to understand; it's a lot easier to show than to write!
Additionally, if your sauce is curdled, this indicates that it was brought to too high a temperature. Another factor (in addition to how much you cooked the yolks) is the temperature of your clarified butter. The clarified butter should be just warm enough that it is clear. And yes, the chances of your sauce breaking are greatly enhanced when a chef-instructor is watching you, regardless of all other variables. My sauces instructor actually marked me down because my hollandaise came close to curdling.


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Dear ChefJulie,

Thank you, thank you! I will try your recipe tomorrow. I am determined to make a Bearnaise sauce that is creamy and as good as I've had in restaurants. Tomorrow is a new day, and a new challenge. I'm not going to let this beat me up. I know I can do it right if I just calm down and relax. And with your recipe I know I can achieve good results. PJ


----------



## dlee (Sep 22, 2000)

PJ,
Here is a little trick that can make it a little easyer, if you are making a small amount. "The food processor." 
1. Using any recipe, after you cook your eggs (yolks) put them into the food processor fitted with the blade, have your clarified butter (warm to the touch) and your warm water, beside the machine. 
2. Turn on the machine and slowly drizzle the clarified butter into food processor. If you see the emulsion starting to get too thick then add alittle warm water to thin it out. Keep repeating this process until you have your desired amount.
3. Pour out into a bowl and using a whisk add the rest of your ingredents. 

Good luck!

D


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

One little thing I would change in Julie's recipe. I always make my tarragon reduction and then wait until the end to add it in. That way if you ruin your hollandaise beyond repair you don't lose all the time and money of losing all that tarragon reduction.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

PJ,

Boy are you going to enjoy it!!!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

pj, Two things that are also important are
1)The butter must be no cooler than 90 degrees and no hotter then 110 degrees
2)I advice adding your reduction before you emouslify,reason #1 as the warm butter is added to the yolks the flavor of your reduction is aloud to infuse more deeply into your sauce,#2 Adding the reduction to a finished sauce could deflate some of your volume.either way....enjoy


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Thanks for the additional information on Bearnasie sauce. I am taking all the hints and suggestions to heart. Let you all know how it turns out.


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Thanks to all of you who replied to my request for the perfect recipe for Bearnaise sauce. I appreciate the recipe and directions for achieving the perfect sauce. I am going to stock up on Tarragon, butter, and shallots, etc and chain myself to the stove until I get it right. I can make an excellent hollandaise, so I know I can do this sauce. I will let you know how I do. Thanks so much! PJ


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

[No message]


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

Dear Chef Julie,

I followed the recipe you gave me for the "Bearanise sauce" tonight. I did it, I made a perfect sauce thanks to you and your instructions. It is a keeper. I know what I did wrong now. I did indeed have my water too hot while whisking the egg yolks. I am so grateful for your help. The recipe is indeed a foolproof method. Now when the urge hits us for steak and Bearnaise sauce and the weather is too bad to get out, I can make my own. Only problem is grilling when the weather is bad. Nothing in my opinion beats a grilled steak. 

But, if I may I have ask one other question from you. Can you keep Bearnaise sauce in the refrigerator for any length of time ? Guess you can't freeze it either? I made so much, I have lots of the sauce left over. Any suggestions? PJ


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

I just wanted you to know the recipe "Chef Julie shared with me turned out great. But, I am interested in doing the blender method too. My arm gets so tired of whisking, and the blender sounds like the solution. Thanks for the input. 

PJ


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

I did so enjoy the Bearnasie sauce. It was truly wonderful.. I know I will gain 5 pounds from the meal tonight. It was soooo good. PJ


----------



## wambly (Jul 22, 2000)

Bearnaise and all other egg-emulsification/liason sauces should be thrown out after 4 hours if not sooner. You are dealing with partially cooked eggs. The chances of a food born illness are way to high to justify the few pennies saved thru trying to store the remaining sauce.


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

I just found that out about keeping Bearnaise too long. Matter of fact, Chef Julie advised me of that. Too bad the sauce is so wonderful. But I agree with you it is not worth getting sick over. Thanks for the information. PJ


----------



## kramwenga (Apr 23, 2013)

Greetings from 'Belfast. Nr Ireland'

Hi Pj,

So you've failed abysmally to make the dreaded 'Bearnaise Sauce' Huh!  Well, don't be too disheartened my friend as your in very good company. I know 2/3 professional chefs who also cant make a decent 'Bearnaise' sauce'

Ive been a self taught cook all my working life. (40yrs) And I tried to make this sauce years ago as well as 'Hollandaise Sauce' and failed miserably. So I vowed never to try making either sauce again until recently when I found a recipe that I promise you. IS FOOLPROOF!!!

Utensils needed for both recipes.

Microwave Oven.

Stick Blender.

2 Jugs. (1 small. To add ingredients to.    1 large. To make sauce)

Bearnaise Sauce Recipe.                                                                                  Hollandaise Sauce Recipe.

---------------------------------                                                                                   ------------------------------------

1/4 Cup of butter.                                                                                               2 egg yolks

1 tsp finely chopped onion.                                                                                7 fluid ounces of bubbling butter. (Heated on high in the microwave)

1 tbl white wine vinegar.                                                                                      50 mils lemon juice.

2 egg yolks.                                                                                                        ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 tbls double (heavy) cream.

1 1/2 tsp lemon juice                                                                                          1. Heat butter in Large jug in microwave until bubbling hot.

1 tsp dried tarragon.                                                                                           2. Add egg yolks and lemon juice to bubbling butter and blitz with stick blender.

1 tsp fresh parsley.                                                                                             3. That's it, job done!

1/4 tsp salt.

-------------------------------------

1. Heat butter on high in microwave until very hot and bubbling.

2. Have all other ingredients in another jug ready to mix into butter.

3. When butter is hot and bubbling, add all other ingredients and blitz

    with stick blender.

4. That's it, job done!

When making both of these sauces,  be swift and don't dawdle as you have to remember that you are working with raw egg yolks and hot butter which have a nasty habit of curdling. So have all your equipment and ingredients ready. And if it helps you any, try the recipe first, what can you loose but  a few ingredients.

I would also be very grateful for feedback as this is the first time that I have ever posted a recipe anywhere on the web. Good luck folks!

Pinch of dry mustard & cayenne pepper.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I swear on this recipe. It's fool proof, and so delicious. My husband actually requested to eat on it's own and I had to give him one of these /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif. My boss was also crazy about it. I honestly would not post a Bernaise sauce on this site unless I knew it was 100%

Video:

http://ruhlman.com/2011/08/easy-bearnaise-sauce-recipe/

When you watch the video, you'll see how easy it is.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Although not a true Bernaise this seems like a good recipe


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes, it's been bastardized a little.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

He's just adding tarragon and shallot to Hollandaise.  Here's what you do.  Make the Hollandaise part and leave out the Tarragon and Shallot.  Before you do that, in a separate non reactive pan, add white wine, white vinegar, tarragon, black pepper, shallots, and reduce until dry.  Add this to the Hollandaise and that'll give you Bearnaise.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

kuan said:


> He's just adding tarragon and shallot to Hollandaise. Here's what you do. Make the Hollandaise part and leave out the Tarragon and Shallot. Before you do that, in a separate non reactive pan, add white wine, white vinegar, tarragon, black pepper, shallots, and reduce until dry. Add this to the Hollandaise and that'll give you Bearnaise.


The OP requested a blender method.


> I just wanted you to know the recipe "Chef Julie shared with me turned out great. But, I am interested in doing the blender method too. My arm gets so tired of whisking, and the blender sounds like the solution. Thanks for the input.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Little late to reply to OP no?  

I'm saying next time your husband wants to sip on a Bearnaise cocktail, use the blender method for the Hollandaise part and then add the reduction to that to make it Bearnaise.


----------



## pollopicu (Jan 24, 2013)

I see..didn't notice the date of the OP post, just that the thread was updated. Thanks.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Heh, it's good.  It's still relevant, other people will find your post and find value in it, just like you found it.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I was taught to make _Bearnaise_ by whisking the eggs into the reduced au sec wine/vinegar/tarragon/chervil/shallot in a bowl, putting the bowl over hot water, and then either whisking melted butter or mounting room-temp butter into that. It never occurred to me that the acid/aromatic/herb mix could be added to the already emulsified egg/butter. So, yes. I learned something which may seem obvious in retrospect, but...

Feelin' Xtra 'toopid,

BDL


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

The problem with adding the aromatics after the emulsion, much like, say, adding garlic to a mayo in the hopes of making aïoli, is that the aromatics (the garlic in the case of the aïoli) will not be emulsified. You won't get the flavor of the aromatics permeating every drop of the emulsion. 

Think of the differences between a beurre bland started by infusing white wine with shallots and herbs that are later strained vs a beurre blanc made with unflavored white wine and in which you add bits of shallots and herbs at the end. Two different results. 

So basically:

Bearnaise ≠ Hollandaise + aromatics

Aïoli ≠  Mayo + garlic

I understand that you guys are discussing a shortcut, but I just thought you may want to be aware of the differences between the shortcut and the real thing.


----------



## pancake house (Feb 6, 2013)

Is this thread really 13 years old? Incredible! 

I have never seen a resurrection this old before. 


I make infused hollandaise sauces all the time. 

If you are adding a gastric, infused oil, shaved truffle, strong flavour, etc, I have had no difference in flavour adding before or after. I personally prefer after, so my flavors are perfect to whatever volume I make. (3-30 yolk) 

Trying to bring out the flavour of herbs, fresh or dry is best added early, but really I think one could always just infuse your oil with them and save me from picking tarragon out of my teeth...

Truffle infused hollandaise done old school under a salamander on a lobster tail? Yum.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

just strikes me kinda funny that a tex-mex joint even serves bearnaise with their steak....would that make it 'Salsa Bearnesa' ?......one thought along those lines though would be that perhaps somewhere in there chipotles are lurking....just a fun guess...ole!

joey


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

13 year old thread....gotta love it. Maybe its time to clean up the archives, eh?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

French Fries said:


> The problem with adding the aromatics after the emulsion, much like, say, adding garlic to a mayo in the hopes of making aïoli, is that the aromatics (the garlic in the case of the aïoli) will not be emulsified. You won't get the flavor of the aromatics permeating every drop of the emulsion.
> 
> Think of the differences between a beurre bland started by infusing white wine with shallots and herbs that are later strained vs a beurre blanc made with unflavored white wine and in which you add bits of shallots and herbs at the end. Two different results.
> 
> ...


No difference. You are cooking the shallots/tarragon/pepper down in wine and vinegar until sec first. Using the same pan, you add a couple drops of water, add yolks, whisk, add butter.

But Hollandaise is a mother sauce. You need to taste the benchmark Hollandaise first, and then add other stuff for bearnaise, or choron, or whatever you want.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

kuan said:


> No difference. You are cooking the shallots/tarragon/pepper down in wine and vinegar until sec first. Using the same pan, you add a couple drops of water, add yolks, whisk, add butter.
> 
> But Hollandaise is a mother sauce. You need to taste the benchmark Hollandaise first, and then add other stuff for bearnaise, or choron, or whatever you want.


I'm not sure what you mean kuan, but to my palate there's a difference between letting shallots and tarragon infuse in wine and emulsifying that wine in your sauce, vs making a sauce and adding diced shallots and tarragon at the end. Just like there's a (rather large) difference between adding crushed garlic to mayo vs emulsifying garlic in oil to make aïoli. In fact I like to infuse some of the shallots and tarragon in the vinegar AND add some bits of diced shallots and tarragon at the end. They both bring their own thing to the table in different ways.

I know the "mother sauce" concept can be debated to death... personally here's how I see it:

• Hollandaise is a mother sauce for sauces like Foyot, Maltaise, Watercress, Mousseline, etc...: classically, you make a batch of Hollandaise and add ingredients to make those sauces.

• Hollandaise is NOT a mother sauce for sauces like Bearnaise, Paloise, Raifort, Choron etc...: classically, you can't start those sauces from a batch of already made Hollandaise.

• Mayonnaise is NOT a mother sauce for Aïoli: you can't make aïoli from already made mayonnaise.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Forget what I said before.   This is what I am saying.  You make a reduction of shallots, white wine, vinegar, tarragon, cracked pepper.  You reduce it to dry.  Then you either make the Bearnaise in the same pan by leaving the stuff in there and making Hollandaise, or, you make Hollandaise in a separate pan and add above reduction to the Hollandaise to make Bearnaise.

We can disagree about mother sauces.  (again)  No problem.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

kuan said:


> Forget what I said before. This is what I am saying. You make a reduction of shallots, white wine, vinegar, tarragon, cracked pepper. You reduce it to dry. Then you either make the Bearnaise in the same pan by leaving the stuff in there and making Hollandaise, or, you make Hollandaise in a separate pan and add above reduction to the Hollandaise to make Bearnaise.


Ah ok I see what you're saying now. So you're making an infusion and then you mix it with your emulsion. When you say reduce it to dry... do you keep about a Tbspn of liquid? Or do you really go dry?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

There's no runny liquid.  Just moist bits.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Same as the way I make


----------

